# TifTuf or Empire Zoysia?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Those are currently the only two varieties I'm considering. Both are essentially 75-100% sun, and it's a total of about 1600 square feet and it's got new irrigation.

Either way I'm probably going to cut once a week at a half inch.



This is one of the areas. Just a big rectangle.

I'm considering the TifTuf because they have two chihuahuas so in the back yard, urine is a factor and I know Zoysia doesn't love that.

Cast your votes!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Empire. Just because I envy someone who has a well maintained Zoysia lawn.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Then take a look at how my lawn looked last year lol


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Is that area fairly shady, or does it just look that way in the photo? If you have shade, you may want to stay away from Empire and Bermuda and go something like Emerald zoysia.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Then take a look at how my lawn looked last year lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm hoping to replace my St Augustine next year with Zorro Zoysia. The research I did it performed best in the shade over any other Zoysia grass. Modern Turf grows it in Orangeburg, SC I believe. It's $239 per pallet, each pallet cover 450 sq/ft.

Here's a pic of Zorro from online:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

lambert said:


> Is that area fairly shady, or does it just look that way in the photo? If you have shade, you may want to stay away from Empire and Bermuda and go something like Emerald zoysia.


It's briefly shaded, but most of the day it's full sun.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I'm hoping to replace my St Augustine next year with Zorro Zoysia. The research I did it performed best in the shade over any other Zoysia grass. Modern Turf grows it in Orangeburg, SC I believe. It's $239 per pallet, each pallet cover 450 sq/ft.
> 
> Here's a pic of Zorro from online:


I'll check it out - thanks. This area is full sun most of the day.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd also consider Celebration Bermuda.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Here is a pic I took last year at Super SOD.

Out of all the plots we saw...TifTuf was my favorite!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Emerald Zoysia.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm really leaning towards TifTuf just because I know Bermuda will take urine better than Zoysia.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

they'll both show dog (even midget ones) piss
i've never seen tiftuff like that above in person


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Well what's the verdict?

Emerald on our Smyrna city govt property, super soft and visually superior.... pretty sure the cultural practices are not over the top.

#thatchmonster boogy man 


Note: the fringe of their property is Bermuda but around the HQ and water feature where this is, zoysia


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

There is also Tifgrand, Lat 36, and Tahoma 31 if you want to add to the cultivar options.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm really leaning towards TifTuf just because I know Bermuda will take urine better than Zoysia.


That's why I'm hoping to put Bermuda around my back deck. I wish I had dogs to blame it on.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really leaning towards TifTuf just because I know Bermuda will take urine better than Zoysia.
> ...


Ha!! Classic! Guilty as charged myself. Now that they finished the house next door guess I'll have to get off the porch to go now.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> they'll both show dog (even midget ones) piss
> i've never seen tiftuff like that above in person


I have Empire and have never seen pet urine burn. Small or Large dog. We have a small dog that pisses on it all the time. An there's a yellow lab that a neighbor lets run free that does occasionally

.


----------

